# kydex knife sheathe



## yota4x4 (Jan 10, 2017)

i was thinking about building a kydex knife sheath for my hunting/skinning knife as my leather one is way beyond repair.  What are the pros and cons of a kydex sheathe other than the obvious of the tuffness? My knife is  a 1084 carbon steel knife.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 11, 2017)

They are durable, work fine. However they will scratch the finish on the blade and handles. They are easy to make. Holler if i can help or answer any questions. I seem to make a lot of them myself.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 12, 2017)

Like Scottie says, they work fine. He does a lot of them so he'd be "go to" for good info/procedure. (I prefer leather, but then my knives don't look good in plastic.)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 12, 2017)

Carl, your knives would look good in anything.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 12, 2017)

Oh, you had to go there , now he gonna have the big head. Gonna be tough to be around for a few days now. Just had to do it didnt ya Wes.....


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 13, 2017)

What.....what.....? Tell me more. (Don't listen to Scottie, you know how he is.)


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 17, 2017)

Got the electricity in the blacksmith shop now. Got the power ran to the little giant. Soon as i get a chance , i will shim the top  bearing caps on it and have it to running. Just got too many things going on. "Momma" got me busy around the house trying to get ready for the quads coming soon. Need the power hammer going , making noise by the time all the girls get home, so they will know when poppa is " in the house " . Besides , they need to get use to the noise so it wont bother them much.


----------

